# Mit Spaß in die Woche - Promiwünsche : Wie groß sollte ER denn sein ? x 14



## krawutz (2 Mai 2016)

​


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2016)

Sind sich aber uneins  :thx:


----------



## UTux (2 Mai 2016)

krawutz schrieb:


>



Na, wenn er da mal nicht übertrieben hat.


----------



## vivodus (2 Mai 2016)

Das ist ja mal ein cooler Beitrag. Witzig.


----------



## comatron (3 Mai 2016)

Die Sportlerinnen scheinen mir einen Tick zurückhaltender zu sein.


----------



## Marco2 (4 Mai 2016)




----------

